

Show HN: Byword for Mac, a simple text editor with Markdown support - jpedroso

Byword 1.2 added Markdown editing, previewing and exporting to HTML.<p>While version 1.0 was positioned as a distraction-free/minimalist text editor, we now feel the need to detract a bit from that space. We are currently investing a lot more in the efficiency and needs of web writers,  listening carefully and working hard to put out new updates (3 Mac App Store updates in less than 2 months--not recommended).<p>If you feel like trying the app, we are specifically looking for feedback on what Byword can do to help creative/web writers. There's a free trial for download at http://bywordapp.com<p>Thank you.<p>Also, we'd like to thank Fletcher Penney for his contributions to MultiMarkdown. Byword is now a better piece of software because of him.
======
rcabaco
Clickable links:

Website: <http://bywordapp.com>

Mac App Store: <http://bywordapp.com/mas>

------
aristidb
Maybe you should experiment with the size and chrome and fonts of the
screenshots at <http://bywordapp.com> a bit. The text is very small, and
somehow the monospace font looks ugly to me (certainly a matter of taste).
Testing (by measuring the clicks on the trial and app store links) might bring
some objectivity to that.

